

Java exception tracker screenshots - deletaylor
http://blog.stackhunter.com/2014/04/23/stack-hunter-screenshots/

======
introex
Seems like it could be useful but you could do more with tools like Taikipi
[1].

[1] [http://www.takipi.com/features.html](http://www.takipi.com/features.html)

~~~
deletaylor
Thanks for the link introex.

Taikipi looks good, but it seems to be a cloud/SaaS product.

Stack Hunter on the other hand sits on your servers and keeps your data in
house. No sending potentially private data to the cloud.

